# Jiu Jitsu or ***** in Dubai



## ChrisV (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi guys,

I need a bit of help here please. I have been in Dubai for four months now and thought it would be time to take up my MA sports again. I am coming originally from self defense Jiu Jitsu (not BJJ) and I am looking for something similar in the Media City area. For JJ I found two locations, one in Business Bay and one in Bur Dubai. No way I am going up there three times a week. So I was looking for *****. Quite similar and why not try something new. But I found there only one Gym in JBR which opened some when back in 2014 and seems to be closed already again. Website and phone number are both not working anymore.

What I didn't mention earlier, I used the search function but didn't find any useful information. So I am hoping somebody can point me in the right direction.

Many thanks

Chris


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Could ask these guys if they know anywhere

TK MMA Fitness | Gym · MMA · Fitness Centre

Source: Google


----------

